# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Watch out for Locascio!!! Scammer

## Infinity Aquascapes

Hello all,
My friend and I shipped Vicente Locascio (Locascio) on the frog forums a 500 gram African bull frog(the one that he posted pics of) and some cash, in exchange he was to send 6 different pacman frogs all were supposed to be blue samurai morphs. He was supposed to ship ours out the same day he received his.  Well that didnt happen.  He ended up making excuse after excuse as to why he could not ship for several days.  During this time he made no effort to contact myself or my friend.  We had to call him at least twicea day before we could get any kind of response from him if he did answer it was just more excuses for why he couldnt ship.  1 week after he received the African bull frog and cash he text me a tracking number.  Yayy!! Or so I thought.  The package did arrive the next day at 10:30 am but what was inside was a bit disturbing.  What we received: 2 decaying, smelling rotting frogs, dead so long the eyes had decayed from there heads.  2 dead not in nearly as bad of shape but defiantly dead for a couple of days.  2 normals in rough shape at best. They required reptiboost and good soaking to even get them to do more than breath.  We recorded the unboxing to prove what kind of condition they were in when we received the package.  We immediately called to tell him what we received and shcker, no answer.  When he called back he did not seem surprised  about what we received.  He swore up and down that he would make it right.  He even went as far to say that he knew Mike, of Mikes Phat Frogs, and that he was justy going to call up Mike and have him ship directly to us.  Sounds pretty fishey.  Well needless to say that conversation is the last we have had and it has been well over a week.    I have called, text, emailed, and pmed Vincent, I feel like I have done everything in my power to contact him and give him a chance to fix this.  My confirmation that we got screwed came when Vincent had his wife call me from the contact number that we had all communications on, to cuss me out and tell me not to call anymore.  Once that happened I decided to go ahead and post what has happened in an effort to warn and hopefully prevent anyone else form having something like this happen.  Thanks very much for reading and please spread the word about Locascio!!!   Scott Goodson and Jordan Mallory
Ps. Pics will be up shortly.

----------


## Infinity Aquascapes

Pics of the shipment 
The individual ones were the worst shape. How long do you think they had been dead?

----------


## Lindsey

poor frogs!  I'm so sorry....
I hope that this can be resolved.
How are the frogs that survived doing?

----------


## Infinity Aquascapes

The ones that survived are doing well. It took a couple of days before they would eat but once they ate once they seemed to really start getting active and seeming like they would be okay.
The one on the right is one of the 2 survivors. The one on the left i got locally.

----------


## Fat Frogs

That's absolutely disturbing......that's all I can say..... :Mad:

----------


## ejh805

Wow... that's screwed up. I feel so bad for those frogs!
I really hope he will make it right. In the unfortunate event that he does not, there is always the Fauna BOI. Many more people see that site than would see this.

 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Lija

that is seriously screwed up, so sorry for this experience and so sorry for a frogs. what is the most disturbing for me is that Locascio is around here for so long and seems to be knowledgeable.

----------


## Infinity Aquascapes

More pics. Sorry so sad but just want everyone to know what we really got.

----------


## CHUBBY

After seeing the way this guy houses his frogs, and after skimming through his posts about his problems and deaths with his animals, I would personally never buy anything from him. Seems like he's in over his head and doesn't know what he's doing.  Poor frogs, it's really sad. On the bright side though, they have a new owner, and I wish you the best of luck with them  :Smile: 

Too many scumbags in this hobby, he should remove his stupid signature because he sure as hell ain't saving any. :Mad:

----------


## Carlos

This is the kind of sad situation that can harbor all kind of negative feelings and do damage to a forum and it's membership. Infinity Aquascapes started the thread and exposed the facts as they see them.  If you have a previous business deal experience with either Vicente Locascio, Scott Goodson or Jordan Mallory and would like to add your facts to thread please do so.  If Vicente want to expose his version that is his right too. 

For all others that have not dealt with the 3 aforementioned individuals please, do not pass judgement and start the name calling at this forum.  This issue is not a joke; it's a serious matter and it should be treated the same way by all of us.  I beg all members refrain from adding more negative energy to this thread.  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I agree with Carlos and advise everyone to do as he askes. If I have to lock this thread I will. This is between those who took part in the transaction and that is all.

Please refrain from adding more negativity here.

Thank you!

----------


## Infinity Aquascapes

Please do not lock this thread!!!

This was my first trade type of transaction I have ever been involved in on a forum.  However as far as ethics and getting the truth out there that is all I am about. Infinity Aquascapes is my business' name.  I am the owner/operator.  I do custom aquariums and Terrariums.  Jordan is a great friend of mine and helps me vend the local retile expos in my area. He and I were going to try and get a small breeding program started with these frogs plus others that we planned to acquire.  I currently do beardies and pygmy chameleons and was looking to get into amphibians.  Check out my website if you would like
www.infinityaquascapes.com 
Also on Facebook and 
Instagram _infinity_aquascapes_
Not going for a plug just saying that I have no reason to not tell the facts about what happened here. He clearly received a happy very healthy frog. 
Thanks!!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Please do not lock this thread!!!
> 
> This was my first trade type of transaction I have ever been involved in on a forum.  However as far as ethics and getting the truth out there that is all I am about. Infinity Aquascapes is my business' name.  I am the owner/operator.  I do custom aquariums and Terrariums.  Jordan is a great friend of mine and helps me vend the local retile expos in my area. He and I were going to try and get a small breeding program started with these frogs plus others that we planned to acquire.  I currently do beardies and pygmy chameleons and was looking to get into amphibians.  Check out my website if you would like
> Infinity Aquascapes 
> Also on Facebook and 
> Instagram _infinity_aquascapes_
> Not going for a plug just saying that I have no reason to not tell the facts about what happened here. He clearly received a happy very healthy frog. 
> Thanks!!!


We aren't talking about your comments, but this thread has sparked a lot of negativity that may be harmful to the forum itself. I realize there are shady people on every forum and this one obviously has it's fair share. We don't want a public conflict that may potentially drive members away.

What we are asking is for everyone else to keep their insults and negative comments to themselves or if they just can't contain them speak with you privately to get it off their chests. If it gets out of hand here I will have no choice, but to lock this thread. I'm sorry you and your future business have taken a loss. You have said your peace. Antagonizing him further to attract his attention isn't the way to go especially since he has not responded here to your thread either and thus not allowing him to defend himself.

You have to understand that when only one side is heard it is easy to make assumptions. I am in no way saying that you did not get a raw deal as it is obvious that something is seriously wrong with your part of the deal. I'm saying that it is between you and Vince and not everyone else here.

----------


## SCF

As Emily has suggested, go to Fauna Boi. Most people who are heavily (some not so much) into the hobby frequent there. Locascio is one of my few friends on here, (friends as in user friends.) I do not know him personally, but it's only fair that he tells his side of the story. The evidence is a landslide on your case, but we the members of THIS site can not accurately judge on a "one sided claim." I personally would like to hear from Locascio about what transpired.

As far as comments go, you guys/girls have to give some people a bit of a break to voice their opinion. Does it really have to be all rainbows and sunshine when it comes to this forum? I for one, would like to read for better or worse, and not pretend nothing bad ever happens. I think it's only fair for people to voice their opinions for good or bad (within reason.) That's just my opinion, and I do not admin/moderate this website. 

I, for one, will be watching this thread closely and future Fauna Boi posts.

----------


## Jimbok3

How are the surviving frogs doing? And Locascio you really need to respond with your side of the story and try to get things resolved. You've been avoiding this thread but it's not helping your case (just giving some insight as a neutral party).

----------


## beyond colour

Sorry for your experience, its always sad hearing stories like this. I would like to hear from Locascio about what transpired as well.

----------


## COREY

Locascio has a good reason to avoid this thread (if he even read it that is).

Sometimes Its best to accept the fact you got a bad review and move on. This could have been a learning experience for him and sounds like hes not really experienced in his side. By the way that you mentioned about he "KNEW" mikes fat frogs (who is very reputable i might add) and willing to purchase off him and send out to you worried me quite a bit rather than just refunding your money. He sounds inexperienced in the matter. For those watching should concider this a good warning to avoid this guy, however I agree with the moderators lets keep the negativity down about this circumstance and if he choses to make a statement let him willingly without bashtalking him. Its just not professional. Lets keep our "cool" guys. We can put in negative reviews and still be professional at the same time =). I can see this thread getting much worse if the locascio did try to defend himself.  

As far as the OP: im sorry you had this experience and it seems to be the worst one ive seen based on the photos of decaying matter on the frogs. Please take note of the reputable companies that are available here =)

-Corey

----------


## arielgasca420

I read all the comments and I am sorry you had a bad experience. I would suggest that if there is anything to be learned here, it is to get everything in writing and signed. do not send cash, do it electronically through paypal so that you can dispute a charge and keep records. 
again, I feel bad this happened and that it was such a disturbing experience. I personally cannot understand how someone could not make this right. I don't know if a lawsuit is an option, but I would try to get your money and frogs back to the original owners. you shouldnt have to deal with a sick frog while he gets a healthy one and your money. 
i wish the best of luck to you.

----------


## Chris

Seeing those photos made me feel physically sick. How can anyone treat an animal like that? I hope the surviving frogs are doing well and that you get this sorted. It's things like this that give those against keeping animals in captivity ammunition. Thankfully for every one of these idiots there's hundreds (if not thousands) of responsible animal owners.

All the best to you and your frogs

Chris

----------

